# Stirling helicopter!!! Very cool video!



## lazylathe (Feb 1, 2011)

Take a look at this video:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/Stirlingmodels#p/a/u/2/ZQkITRMQlqs[/ame]

A very neat idea for a model build!!

Andrew


----------



## rleete (Feb 1, 2011)

I love it. Beautiful work, and unique, too.


----------



## Kmot (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, total awesomeness. ;D


----------



## wareagle (Feb 1, 2011)

That's just cool!


----------



## Chaffe (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice model! not sure the stirling helicopter idea will take off though! sorry couldnt help it!


----------



## danstir (Apr 12, 2011)

Great helicopter!!


----------

